# What kind of LGD



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We just about a month ago got a couple young goats. We would like to get a LGD to protect them. 

We will NOT be able to afford a pure breed dog, so what would be a good mix to look for. We have about 1 1/4 acre they are on. It's fenced with field fencing. Not electric or barbed wire.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought a few purebred GP from an Amish community for less than $100 each. You might be able to find one. You don't want a show dog, just an LGD with some instinctual drive to protect. They sell for $200 or less all the time around here.
I like the GP best, but there are many breeds/crosses of LGDs.... Great Pyrenees, Anatolian, Akbash, Maremma, etc. Any cross of those would work too. These are working dogs, not really show dogs, so you don't need the highest standard to do their job.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks that is what I needed to know. We don't have Amish around here. But I did see some GP/Anatolian a couple weeks ago but they were all gone. At least I'll know now what to look for.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to do some research first. Some LGD are gentle, others are quite aggressive. Some roam. You don't really need an LGD, more just a dog that will bark when he hears something. And an electric fence.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Electric fence is out. DH refuses to use another one. We had one on our dog pen and it stayed shorted out more than it worked. We have a field fence 4 ft. high. It's a little over an acre that's fenced. There is just too much vegetation around the fence to put up an electric.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Ruby, what kind of predators do you have?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Get an LGD breed/mix if you want them to protect livestock, not another breed no matter how much it barks. The instinct of the whole LGD type breeds is what you are looking for.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. Mucket said:


> Ruby, what kind of predators do you have?


We have coyotes.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think an acre and a quarter is going to be too small for most LGD. It is a great bunch of room for a regular house dog but LGD tend to want more room and may wander off or keep trying to finds ways to get out. 

Have you considered a llama or a donkey?


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

I would recommend, if possible, having a pair of LGDs where there are canine predators (wolves or coyotes). Often a pack will split up and one coyote will taunt one dog and draw it while the other coyote(s) go for the livestock. With two LGDs on the job, the second dog will stay with the stock. It's amazing how they communicate and work together. A one-acre area might be small enough for one LGD to defend though, especially if the goats are not close to the perimeter fence. 

If you do get a mixed breed, be careful about the breeds. A cross between LGD (defender) and a prey or hunting breed can result in a confused and conflicted dog that doesn't know what to do. An LGD and docile pet breed cross is not a great combo either. A mix of two LGD breeds can work very well though.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Mrs. Mucket said:


> I would recommend, if possible, having a pair of LGDs where there are canine predators (wolves or coyotes). Often a pack will split up and one coyote will taunt one dog and draw it while the other coyote(s) go for the livestock. With two LGDs on the job, the second dog will stay with the stock. It's amazing how they communicate and work together. A one-acre area might be small enough for one LGD to defend though, especially if the goats are not close to the perimeter fence.
> 
> If you do get a mixed breed, be careful about the breeds. A cross between LGD (defender) and a prey or hunting breed can result in a confused and conflicted dog that doesn't know what to do. An LGD and docile pet breed cross is not a great combo either. A mix of two LGD breeds can work very well though.


I agree with everything Mrs. Mucket says here. Very wise.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I would say that even with in a breed of LGD's there are differences. We have anatolian shepherd. My male, Trooper, is very laid back and loves his goats. He never leaves them. Emma, our female, decided apparently, that the goats are beneath her. She prefers to roam the property. She has also adopted our neighbors cows and our other neighbors horses. Luckily, she is awesome at getting rid of any coyote, stray dog, or other threat. She is a good dog, but I prefer Trooper's way of doing things. And I am lucky my neighbor don't mind Emma coming by to check on things.


----------

